# If you have livestock you can relate



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I know I sure do...they are just lucky the wind doesn't blow the right direction


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I always enjoyed spreading by the high school before a game so all the smokers had something to stand in.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I like when I go by my neighbor's mail box.. and give it a good coating.. or better yet when a big chunk hit it and knocks it off the rotten post... too bad I only get 2 chances a yr at it.. I live for that load.. nice picture .. 856


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

A lot of our farm is surrounded by development. There was one house that had a "heavy" teenage girl that liked to climb my box wire fence like a ladder. The fence was already half shot and I was trying to make it last as long as possible...I told her many times to stay off the fence to no avail...fast forward to last year. I was spreading some rank chicken manure I got from the neighbor. As I passed my favorite house I noticed my favority chubby girl was setting up in the back yard for her graduation party. I made an extra pass or two with the spreader. It was one of the hot humid June days where the smell just kinda lingers....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Neighbor spread 3 truck loads of Chicken litter on 6 acres here last week and all I could think about was hopefully the wind was blowing towards the idiot that burns leaves nearly every frickin' evening in the Fall. Why burn leaves when you have a wooded area behind your house?


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> I always enjoyed spreading by the high school before a game so all the smokers had something to stand in.


That was the best thing about that school. It didn't matter what window, door or associated opening you looked out of you'd see a farm, fields, cows and equipment and tractors. Not to mention it wasn't uncommon to get a occasional breeze of good farm air. Fellow students would complain but I'd just tell them that's the smell of money

Kinda sad though how every student who went/goes there lives in rural farm country but has very little knowledge about farming


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> Neighbor spread 3 truck loads of Chicken litter on 6 acres here last week and all I could think about was hopefully the wind was blowing towards the idiot that burns leaves nearly every frickin' evening in the Fall. Why burn leaves when you have a wooded area behind your house?


i can answer that question for you Grateful..... in fact you answered your own question .. Final Answer issss.... wait for it..... Because he is a IDIOT... Now ask me how I would know this


----------

